# Build your first engine



## Metal Butcher (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got this E-mail special from Little Machine Shop (LMS).

It looks like a nice inexpensive kit for a beginners first build.

I remember not having any materials or plans to start with when I first got my lathe and M/D. This solves the problem by letting you get started with out the hassle of finding plans, stocking up, or ordering materials for a first build.

Might be a fun project for someone past the beginners stage too.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/weekly_special.php

-MB


----------



## Longboy (Feb 17, 2010)

...........It was a Stirling materials kit from LMS that got me started in 2006. And once you build and understand the operating priciples, you can scratch build your own or build known designs. Today I have about 12 Stirlings and most I share over on "You Tube"  I'm for looking into their offerings, they are not expensive, and a great way to warm up in the hobby!    Dave.


----------



## BigBore (Feb 18, 2010)

OK....I first opened this thread just to see what MB was up to and then I read Dave's nice reply and then it happened.

I never really thought much about Sterling engines one way or another. I went ahead and linked to Dave's You Tube videos showing his Sterlings.   OH MY GAWD! th_confused0052



Now I want to learn about Stirlings more than just about anything. I always thought they weren't really "engines" and Dave's really aren't.....They are art pieces...sculptures. Kudos, Dude....I mean Mr. Dude. No compressors, no spitting steam, no smoke, just engine action. I am definitely going to make a Stirling what ever it cost$ takes! DARN YOU! Thanks, you have changed my entire mindset. A most impressive display of aesthetics and skill. I feel an addiction (or sub-addiction) coming on. Wow!

Ed


.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 18, 2010)

The plans are available on the LMS site for free. But that kit will save a bit of time and head scratching sourcing your materials and parts. I have often recommended this engine as a first build. So guys and gals if you are itching to build that first one here is a great opportunity to get started. And everyone needs an oscillator in the collection. 
Tin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought the LMS materials kit and DVD combo last year. I'm getting ready to start that oscillator engine in the next week or 2. It's a nice set of plans and the DVD is very good for folks just getting started. The material kit/DVD combo is on sale too for $45.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3485

Of course I'll post a build thread  I think there's other videos/pictures of the engine somewhere on here.







Video :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxsMKs4v6fA[/ame]

Highly recommended !! Thm:

Mike


----------

